# Phinney to BMC



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

Via Johan Bruyneel. Guess he didn't get the memo that Taylor will announce this in a couple hours. Nice to see Taylor go pro.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

QUiTSPiNiNArOuND said:


> Via Johan Bruyneel. Guess he didn't get the memo that Taylor will announce this in a couple hours. Nice to see Taylor go pro.


Yes it is and nice to see him switch teams.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm glad that Taylor went this route, as BMC is more "development minded" than Radio Shack is. Despite all that he's accomplished, he's still very yound and needs time to mature and find his way.

With Ben King going to Radio Shack, I'm glad that both riders found slots on American-based teams. Trek-Livestrong could be a valuable pipeline for developing talent in the future for these and other squads, so hopefully the program will continue.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Alaska Mike said:


> I'm glad that Taylor went this route, as BMC is more "development minded" than Radio Shack is. Despite all that he's accomplished, he's still very yound and needs time to mature and find his way.
> 
> With Ben King going to Radio Shack, I'm glad that both riders found slots on American-based teams. *Trek-Livestrong could be a valuable pipeline for developing talent in the future for these and other squads, so hopefully the program will continue.*



I seriously doubt that it will continue.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Setting aside the Lance connection, a well-funded development program is a boon for the American cycling scene. If Livestrong backs out because of Lance's "issues", hopefully Trek will see the value in it and continue as sponsor.

Putting our best and brightest in the right position to maximize their potential (right camps, right races, right connections...) is much more effective than having them scattered across countless under-funded teams- especially for a fringe sport in a weak economy.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

gh1 said:


> Yes it is and nice to see him switch teams.



Has Armstrong bad-mouthed him yet?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Apparently, one of the reasons to go with BMC and not Radio Shack was a longer contract, Radio Shack only offers 1 year deals, probably because it's a done thing that they will stop after 2011.

I think Lance is (or soon to be at least) not in a position to bad-mouth anyone anymore, except Floyd of course but he has hired lawyers to do the bad-mouthing for him...


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

I guess Trek Livestrong really screwed him up huh! Wait, no, he's a national champion now. Wait, TLStrong has BOTH US national champs! Guess TLStrong wasnt as evil as everyone thinks. 
That Armstrong guy is pure evil. He is so bad for US cycling.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Smart move to transfer to BMC


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Alaska Mike said:


> Setting aside the Lance connection, a well-funded development program is a boon for the American cycling scene. If Livestrong backs out because of Lance's "issues", hopefully Trek will see the value in it and continue as sponsor.
> 
> Putting our best and brightest in the right position to maximize their potential (right camps, right races, right connections...) is much more effective than having them scattered across countless under-funded teams- especially for a fringe sport in a weak economy.


Excellent post. Completely agree.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

rubbersoul said:


> Smart move to transfer to BMC


Indeed. And not necessarily a rocket science decision for the kid: (i) Ben King already at Radioshack for next year; (ii) BMC gives him a longer contract than Radio; (iii) at BMC he doesn't have to fetch water for an over-crowded field of emerging or current stars such as at Garmin (Hesjedal, Martin, Farrar, Hushovd, Haussler), but rather just Cadel (sorry, I don't put an aging Hincapie (as terrific a rider as he is) or a lackluster Ballan into the rising star or current star bucket); and (iv) BMC still has strong US ties (U.S. manager in Och). All in all, Phinney has a better chance to distinguish himself at BMC -- I think moreso than he would have had at Radio, Garmin, or Team Mystery (Schleck Bros) -- yet be mentored by guys like Och and Hincapie.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

rubbersoul said:


> Smart move to transfer to BMC


I don't know what other offers he had but there seems more than a reasonable chance Ochowitz won't emerge from the whole Landis/Armstrong affair unscathed.

Then again, I'm not sure what his position is. Does he own the team, run the team, or what?


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Alaska Mike said:


> I'm glad that Taylor went this route, as BMC is more* "development minded"* than Radio Shack is. Despite all that he's accomplished, he's still very yound and needs time to mature and find his way.
> 
> With Ben King going to Radio Shack, I'm glad that both riders found slots on American-based teams. Trek-Livestrong could be a valuable pipeline for developing talent in the future for these and other squads, so hopefully the program will continue.


Uh? RS has a U23 team. BMC has what for development?


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

Yep, good news. As was noted, at BMC he's not going to be stuck as the 6th or 7th GC option, riding tempo for the next 5 years. 


It'll be fun to see him mix it up at the Ronde and PR. Who knows, maybe a Giro start next Spring that gets his feet wet in a grand tour?


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Has Armstrong bad-mouthed him yet?


Well no, he just wont return his calls once he spoke to another team. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/phinney-explains-decision-to-sign-with-bmc-racing-team
Simply sad.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

gh1 said:


> Well no, he just wont return his calls once he spoke to another team. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/phinney-explains-decision-to-sign-with-bmc-racing-team
> Simply sad.


Lance didn't call Taylor right away and now Susie says that...


Geez.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

seems this only affirms that RS will be around for another year and that's it


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Mootsie said:


> Uh? RS has a U23 team. BMC has what for development?


BMC has like 2 U23 riders, but Phinney is a bit past the U23 stage. He's ready for the show, but he's not ready to _be_ the show. BMC has a lot of talented younger riders to balance out the veterans, while Radio Shack has a lot of guys over 30.

It just looks more like Och is setting up shop for the long term, and the lower pressure of being on a Continental Team (a rather elite one, at that) vs a Grand Tour-focused Pro Tour team. Phinney still needs to figure out who he is as a rider.

If Lance is blowing him off, it's sadly very much in character.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Typical. LA only wants puppets for his team. Now that the ammo on Contador has gotten tired and old, he needs someone new to blame.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

gh1 said:


> Well no, he just wont return his calls once he spoke to another team. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/phinney-explains-decision-to-sign-with-bmc-racing-team
> Simply sad.


Armstrong is nothing if not predictable.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

He signed with a team staffed with people that had worked with his parents when they were pros and that offered him stability for the next few years and it's pretty likely RS isn't going to be a long term sponsor, not to mention that Johan Bruyneel has already walked away from the DS position once.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Coverage of his call here:

http://velonews.competitor.com/2010...ecurity-that-led-me-from-shack-to-bmc”_142302

Point of interest from a few posters was covered:



> Q: I understand you spoke with Lance Armstrong this morning?
> 
> TP: This morning I mentioned in an interview that I hadn’t spoken with Lance since I was given the option from BMC. He called and clarified things, that he had been distant because he was busy, which I understand because he is one of the most busy human beings on the planet. It was good to hear from him. He was supportive, and that means a lot, because burning bridges is not something anyone likes to do. It’s sad, in a way, to move away from Trek-Livestrong and RadioShack, but I’m also excited to start this new venture.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Coolhand said:


> Coverage of his call here:
> 
> http://velonews.competitor.com/2010...ecurity-that-led-me-from-shack-to-bmc”_142302
> 
> Point of interest from a few posters was covered:


I think the pattern is an insulting tweet the first-time he has a slip up of some kind


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Given the backlash already from LA and JB, I think moving to BMC was the absolute best move.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

gh1 said:


> Well no, he just wont return his calls once he spoke to another team. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/phinney-explains-decision-to-sign-with-bmc-racing-team
> Simply sad.


whats sad are all the conclusions that were jumped to by the Lance haters. It was just a smart move for Phinney. Its not like Lance was his agent or his parents. You really expect Lance to hold his hand through everything?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

He could get a longer deal than RS could offer, and BMC probably let him focus on track for the Olympics. Makes sense to go in that direction.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

spade2you said:


> Given the backlash already from LA and JB, I think moving to BMC was the absolute best move.


Agree 100%. :thumbsup:


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

I know there are a lot of Vaughters-haters in here but I've got to believe that JV is silently smiling. Phinney being poached by BMC is not unlike when Bruyneel/LA scored a victory by stealing TP from Garmin's U23 squad. Got to love the competitive recruiting by these USA teams!


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Dwayne Barry said:


> I don't know what other offers he had but there seems more than a reasonable chance Ochowitz won't emerge from the whole Landis/Armstrong affair unscathed.
> 
> Then again, I'm not sure what his position is. Does he own the team, run the team, or what?


BMC is Andy Rhis' team -- ex-Phonax cycling team owner. Och is manager of BMC. Even if Och gets scooped up in Operazione Floyd, Rhis can replace him with someone else. Funny thing, because Rhis is the guy after the Floyd bust who swore never to get back into the sport. With Radioshack, Johan and Lance pretty much are the team, so if they get scooped up in Operazione Floyd, the team can disband mid-season. And in any event Radioshack's sponsorship ends at the end of next season. It seems that BMC will be around a while.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Good for him. He is doing what he thinks is best for his career. I think that it was a smart move. I would also suspect that the move will also help team BMC a bit.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Good time for him to get away from that sinking ship.


----------

